# GEOCACHING



## JGUIS (Jun 4, 2006)

Is anyone else into this hobby?  If you've never heard of it, check it out at www.geocaching.com .  Look in Getting Started for FAQ for a quick description, then punch in your zip and see how many you pass on your daily travels.  Next to bottles, it's my favorite thing to look for. []


----------



## capsoda (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks kinda interesting.


----------



## Black_Boogers (Jun 4, 2006)

I've been geocaching with the wife and kid for a couple of years now.  I'm maintaining 12 caches and we've found 50 or so.  The great thing about the sport is that you end up going to places you never would have gone to before.  I went out with a buddy of mine to find a cache and on the hike out he found a really nice, 5" long, red chert spearpoint on a little dry side creek.  We've also accidently stumbled upon a few caches while out exploring for bottles, without using the GPS unit (you gotta know what to look for).

  It's a lot of fun, and hiding a cache is even more fun than finding one.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 4, 2006)

I've also found a couple dumps either looking for caches or scouting hiding locations.  Warren, I think you'd like it.[]


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey this looks kind of cool. I typed in my zip code and apparently there are a bunch of people in my area doing this. Are those GPS gadgets expensive?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 4, 2006)

I have access to a hand held and they aren't all that expensive.

 I checked out that web site and there are 30 or so caches within 9 miles of my house so I may have to give it a try. 

 I think my wife would get a real kick out of it. She loves treasure hunting.


----------



## annie44 (Jun 4, 2006)

I used to geocache all the time - found over 100 caches, and hid around 5, that still get visitors every weekend four years later.  It is a great way to learn how to use a GPS - I got to where I could almost walk up to the cache without looking around hardly at all - depends on the tree cover though.  The best caches, in my opinion, are the ones that take you to a nice park and involve a bit of a hike before you get to the cache, preferably in dog friendly parks.  Some of them are a waste of time, you drive 20 minutes for a three minute walk, and some are in safer areas than others.  Read the descriptions carefully.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmm, sounds very interesting. So where can I get one of these handheld GPS?


----------



## annie44 (Jun 4, 2006)

You can buy them at stores that sell outdoor recreational equipment like REI or Galyan's.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Brian, You can get them from stores that sell hunting and fishing supplies, boating supplies or from some Wally Worlds. You can get them on line too.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, I might have to check into them.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 5, 2006)

Do it, you wont regret it.  We paid a C-note for ours online.  Check Yahoo shopping.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi JGUIS,

 I've been geocaching in Maine and NH for about 3 years, Found over 500 so far. Found a lot of old foundations and a few bottle dumps as well. Just have to watch along trails etc.I use "Ye Olde Prospector " there as well.


 Cliff


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice!  We've got just over 200 finds and around 30 hides.  I'm the type to put a real effort into my hides, I hate easy finds.  I just got back from working on a new hide, and let me say it's difficult to haul a 24' extension ladder half mile through the woods at dark.  I also did some prep work on one the other day, which consisted of moving a sandstone block from the ruins of a collapsed stone building, 200' to the trunk.  I hollowed it out to fit an ammo can inside, and mounted it to a base with hinges.  It should fit right in with the other 1000 or so just like it within 30'.[] 
 Most of the ones we have aren't real short either, I try to keep it at least 1/4-1/2 mi. round trip if I'm taking someone in the woods.  I also am a firm believer in using either something of importance, or very interesting to everyone at all my locations (like a cemetery a mile from any roads in the woods, an oak tree with a 20' circumference, a 32 pickup in a deep ravine a mile from anywhere)  We're Team Guisinger BTW.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 5, 2006)

*A 32 PICKUP!!!!!!!!! WHERE, WHERE!!!!!![]*


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 5, 2006)

I can actually give you exact coords.[]  Engine's missing, frame rusted away long ago, pretty much just the cab and bed are left sticking out of the creekbed.  I hid the cache up under the dash.[]  I also found a 30s model fire truck a few hundred yards behind a firehouse which closed in the 50s, and it still had wheels.[8|]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 6, 2006)

You know a 1932 Ford truck is worth alot of money and it pretty much doesn't matter what shape it is in.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 8, 2006)

Makes me wonder what else was dumped in that ravine.  Wonder if the value of the truck is more than the equipment rental to get it out.[&o]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 8, 2006)

If there is enough of it you can get a rediculess amount for it. Get a pic and I let you know.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 8, 2006)

If I get a chance in the next couple days.  I'm leaving next week, be back the 23rd.  If it wasn't a mile hike, I'd grab one tomorrow.


----------



## Olrik (Apr 20, 2012)

I love geocaching. Have found close to 200 so far and also placed a few. The best part is combing 2 thing i enjoy doing now. I geocache and look for potential bottle digging spots. So far found 2 spots going to explore one a bit more this weekend


----------



## swizzle (Apr 21, 2012)

Its true. I was geocaching today and it lead me to 2 different cellar holes, one of which has a deep well and multiple stone walls and rock piles. Gotta be something in there somewhere. I also found what appears to have been a 2 holer sized privy by the way the rocks are laid out for the foundation. Swiz

 Forgot to mention that if your looking for any of my geocaches there under my top secret user name Swizzle.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 22, 2012)

I've actually found two geocaches without a gps, just found them by chance out looking for bottles


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 22, 2012)

I've found three by chance.  One while digging, and two while exploring historical sites.  They sure pick interesting locations!


----------

